# No



## ptown wings (Aug 11, 2006)

No -- This is a simple word. A word that most humans learn to say at an early age. A word that comes in useful on numerous occasions. A word - that unfortunately I have never mastered. I live in Portland Oregon, a fairly large town of 562,690 in population and about 2 million population in the surrounding metropolitan area. So how do they all know were I live? Those masses of people that bring discarded pets, injured or half starved orphans. Spring is here and already I jump in fear when the phone or door bell rings. Miss Betty, our Corgi normally runs to the door with a big happy smile. But by mid spring she might look up from her basket in the parlor, but then lays her head back down and ignores the commotion that ensues. Otto the Dachshund is a veteran and by his tenth year completely ignored all visitors to the door. I have made valiant efforts in sending a prospective waif away from my door but when they look at me with those sad little eyes the word “no” which was forming on the end of my tongue miraculously turns to its counter part “YES”.
My very patient wife and I have never been on holiday together, you know, one of those holidays in warm climes, palm tree’s swaying and just the two of us. Well this May my wife has reservations for two in Hawaii for a little more than two weeks. This was brought to my attention last year, and I was told to “figure it out”. Menagerie Manor is a very large old home (1917) and an even larger high maintenance garden, several out buildings, greenhouse, bird aviary, pigeon loft and fishpond. Two years ago my wife purchased tickets to Hawaii but when I told her that between work and my animals I could not get away, she went anyway and gave my ticket to her best friend. They called it a “chick vacation”. I stayed home and watched the fort. 
A sign currently hangs on the front door that directs all visitors to take finned, fir, and scaled and feathered orphans to the Audubon Association. That due to “new regulations” Menagerie Manor was unable to accept any of these poor little waifs. Yesterday I took in two injured birds, because the human didn’t see the sign and I was left speechless when I looked into their eyes. I was honestly trying to form “that word” but it got lost in our gaze and I said “yes”. They will be short stays as one was ruffed up under a car and the other had flown into the side of same vehicle. A little food and relaxation and they will soon join their wild brethren. I on the other hand, have a plane to catch to the Islands – Aloha! Hurry May!!! 
P.S. 
The attached photo is Miss Betty and the veteran Otto, Christmas 2006.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Would it help to know that you are not alone when the "no" becomes "yes?" *sigh* I didn't think so... 

A few of our members come to mind, who have the SAME problem. One, in particular, Terry W. in CA. Such a variety she has! 

Your picture is really great! Perfect poses!

Who will take care of all while you are in Hawaii? I know you will have a WONDERFUL TIME...WHEN you are worrying about all the ones back home!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I know too well how impossible it is to say "no". I have not as many critters as you have, but if I had a bigger place I certainly would.
I hope you will go on your vacation and enjoy it fully. Wish I lived closer to you, I would pet sit.

Reti


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Ditto, Ditto, Ditto.......

I had a sign,professionally made, that hangs over my garage door. It says the following;

NOTICE TO PIGEONS
NO TRESPASSING, LOITERING OR POOPING
AT THIS LOCATION.

It's become quite the neighborhood landmark.
The pigeons don't read either.
My digital is broken but when I replace it and after I learn to use the new one, I'll post a picture.
I love the Christmas picture of you dog.


----------



## ptown wings (Aug 11, 2006)

Reti and Mr Squeaks,

Yes I will be going and we think our oldest son and his wife will live at Menagerie Manor in our absence. It really is a lot to take care of. Many years ago we tried to have a professional house sitter but all we did was worry and my wife dreamed we came home to an empty house. There are 13 rooms, all very much lived in, and we would be devastated if something ever happened. I think our son feels the same so we were quite pleased when he volunteered.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

What a wonderful story. I know the feeling only too well about not being able to say NO. The only time I can do this is if the people call me first and I don't see the pigeon. Course, I usually wind up with them anyhow if they go to a vet cause they'll just call me anyhow  but, sometimes, another rehabber will get them.

I know you're looking forward to the trip.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I PM you my phone number. If I can help with those "no" creatures, so you can go on vacation, I will.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Charis said:


> I PM you my phone number. If I can help with those "no" creatures, so you can go on vacation, I will.


Charis,

That is so very nice of you to offer to help. I have close to no help with all my critters, so I know firsthand how very tied down people can be when they are trying to house and care for a lot of birds and animals. I also know firsthand how very difficult it is to say "NO" .. sometimes it is simply impossible as there is no other safe haven for the bird or animal.

Terry


----------



## ptown wings (Aug 11, 2006)

Charis said:


> I PM you my phone number. If I can help with those "no" creatures, so you can go on vacation, I will.


Thanks very much Charis, that is very kind. If my son and daughter-in-law have problems I will give them your number. Thanks again! It seems a long ways off till May.


----------

